# UPDATE! RTX 3080 bald bessere Verfügbarkeit? 500.000 (!!) vergessene RTX 3080 Grafifikkarten in Seecontainer wieder gefunden.



## mad-onion (29. Dezember 2020)

Was soll man dazu nur sagen? FÜNFHUNDERTTAUSEND RTX 3080 Grafikkarten wurden in einem Seecontainer verstaut und einfach vergessen?! Ein Schelm, wer da böses denkt.
Naja, jetzt sind sie wieder aufgetaucht und sollen schnellstmöglich verteilt werden.
Da werden wohl eineige Wartelisten etwas kürzer demnächst?!
Quelle: Klick

UPDATE:
wie sich herausstellte, entsprang die News ursprünglich einer spanischen Webseite.
In Spanien ist das Datum, an dem die News erschien, das selbe, wie hierzulande der 1.April.
Das weiß man außer in Spanien aber normalerweise nicht, weswegen sich die News weltweit verbreiteten.
Es handelt sich also um einen Dezember-Scherz einer spanischen Webseite und keinesfalls um wahre Begebenheiten.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Dezember 2020)

Ist ne Ente die eine Spanische Seite gebracht hat weil die Spanier den 28. Dezember so sehen wie wir den 1. April.


----------



## Finallin (29. Dezember 2020)

Außerdem passen eh keine 500.000 Kartons in einen Container, bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Chibs (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke der Preis für die 3080 wird jetzt auf unter UVP sinken, nachdem weitere 500.000 aus dem Wrack der Titanic gehoben wurden.


----------



## HardlineAMD (30. Dezember 2020)

Ein Tiefseetaucherteam hat soeben bestätigt, das 10 Container mit diversen Grafikkarten ( AMD 6xxx, nVidia 3xxx), welche vor zwei Wochen im Marianengraben durch ein Seeunglück verschwanden, nicht mehr auftauchen. 
Der Druck war einfach zu groß.


----------



## pseudonymx (30. Dezember 2020)

diverse seiten haben die news aber auch nach wenigen stunden offline genommen.... ist das ganze mittlerweile bestätigt? ich glaub noch net ganz dran 🐳 scalperwale eventuell?


----------



## RavionHD (30. Dezember 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> diverse seiten haben die news aber auch nach wenigen stunden offline genommen.... ist das ganze mittlerweile bestätigt? ich glaub noch net ganz dran 🐳


War ein Fake.


----------



## pseudonymx (30. Dezember 2020)

die nvidia logos auf den kisten  🤦‍♂️


----------



## steeldemon (30. Dezember 2020)

Denk doch einfach mal selbst 5min nach:
500000 Karten
Was wiegt so ne Karte?
1.5-2kg?
Sagen wir 1kg
Das wären dann 500t.
Den Kran möcht sehen der das hebt.


----------



## Gsonz (30. Dezember 2020)

Es steht sogar dort dass es ein Fake ist 

_Geeknetic.es made this as a part of the Spanish Fool's Day, which is December 28th. However, considering the current state of the RTX (and AMD RX) market, this is a nice satirical gotcha which I'll keep on TPU. Let's laugh at our misery instead of wallowing in it._


----------



## Ion_Tichy (30. Dezember 2020)

Bei 700€ pro Karte wäre das ein Warenwert von 350 Mio €.
Einfach vergessen...


----------



## Xzellenz (30. Dezember 2020)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Bei 700€ pro Karte wäre das ein Warenwert von 350 Mio €.
> Einfach vergessen...


Grafikkarten sind das neue Kokain


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. Dezember 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Grafikkarten sind das neue Kokain


das waren sie für mich schon immer


----------



## Johnny05 (31. Dezember 2020)

Das Ding war ne Ente .... wäre auch zu schön gewesen das plötzlich " huch guck mal , da liegen 500.000 Graka - Chips rum " .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Edding (2. Januar 2021)

Die 3080er stecken in den Mining-Rigs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAU_0815 (2. Januar 2021)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu nur sagen? FÜNFHUNDERTTAUSEND RTX 3080 Grafikkarten wurden in einem Seecontainer verstaut und einfach vergessen?! Ein Schelm, wer da böses denkt.


Das ist auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, es werden hunderte Millionen dieser Karte benötigt.


----------



## Darknesss (2. Januar 2021)

Edding schrieb:


> Die 3080er stecken in den Mining-Rigs.


Kann sich schnell ändern. Für mich sieht das nämlich nach einem Pulverfass aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Google.com (Suche Bitcoin + Kurs)

Kann in 4 Wochen durchaus auch wieder auf 10.000 fallen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die ganzen Miner und Scalper dann nur noch zum Spottpreis verkaufen können.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Januar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Außerdem passen eh keine 500.000 Kartons in einen Container, bei weitem nicht.



Als Bulk nur in Folie eingepackt würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren wie viele da rein passen.


----------



## Finallin (3. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Als Bulk nur in Folie eingepackt würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren wie viele da rein passen.



Such dir ein Modell raus von dem Du die Maße nimmst, finde raus welches Innenmaß so ein Container hat und rechne es aus. Das ist doch recht simpel rauszufinden.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Als Bulk nur in Folie eingepackt würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren wie viele da rein passen.


Also wenn ich das richtig herausgefunden habe, so eine RTX3080 FE hat rund 2350Gramm auf der Waage, zzgl. Verpackung würde ich Mal 2,5kg schätzen. Ein Seecontainer 40Fuß hat eine Zuladung von 26.000kg, also schätzungsweise wird das Gewicht bei ca. 10.000 Karten erreicht werden. 

Vom Rauminhalt her sollte das auch passen, denke Mal grob geschätzt 1,0 l die so eine Karte erreicht, bei 10.000 Karten demnach ca 10.000l, ergo gerade einmal ein Sechstel des Volumens eines Seecontainers von rund 70m³


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Januar 2021)

steeldemon schrieb:


> Das wären dann 500t.
> Den Kran möcht sehen der das hebt.



https://www.liebherr.com/de/deu/pro...iebherr-teleskop-mobilkrane/ltm-1500-8.1.html Geht alles


----------



## CombatZoneZ (13. Januar 2021)

Schön wär's...


----------

